

Synching of SENT mail over multiple devices (iPhone/MacBook) - Fezzik

I'm just starting my own law firm and looking to be quite mobile. I absolutely need to have all my email (sent mail included) synched on both the Mail app on my iPhone and Thunderbird on my MacBook. I need basic web-hosting as well, preferable in the same package. So far the only provider I have found that offers this multi-device synching is GoDaddy, through Microsoft software. Both Namecheap and Network Solutions told me no such synching was possible with their services.<p>Cheers, and any input is greatly appreciated.
======
philiphodgen
I use Google Apps. The archives on Postini are HIPAA compliant and as you say
various bar associations have blessed this.

Previous to my career as an owner of all things Apple I used hosted BES
(actually awesome and cost-effective if you run your life on Blackberries) and
before that I owned a Windows Server and my own BES which was just a giant
ball of expense and aggravation.

Small law firm. All Mac. Contact me and I will share what worked and what
didn't work for us.

Works: Daylite by marketcircle.com.

Strongly desired: tinfoil-hat level paranoid email. Wish I could find that.

------
andymoe
Depending on the kind of law firm you are running I _might_ think twice about
hosting on google apps vs your own equipment as the law is fuzzy around
getting access to those types of services vs something that is physically on
your property like a small business server. That being said google apps will
do this like the other poster said.

~~~
Osiris
For a small firm, there's really no way around having someone else host your
email. Whether you get an IMAP server or Exchange, it's going to be cost
prohibitive to host it yourself, so you'll have to pay a hosting company to
manage it for you. I don't see how that would be any different than Google
hosting it, and it would be significantly more expensive.

In my experience supporting law firms, they all use Exchange hosted in their
own rack on-site, but I've only worked with firms with 10+ attorneys.

------
tbone2345
Checkout google apps for your email hosting - it will do exactly what you need

~~~
Fezzik
Concern has been expressed by some Bar associations (including mine in
Washington) about using Google for professional legal email communications for
privacy reasons/potential seizure of client information - like many governing
bodies they are extremely vague about what we can and cannot use though...

The only privacy policy I found for Google Apps is extremely short; I wish
that I could just use the service though! We'll see.

